# Nail polish hoarders...



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay, you might not be one, but I am LOL! I want to know how you store your NP, and if possible, add pics. I've ran out of room for the 60+ polishes I have, and my wishlist is longer than the current amount I have. Yes, they do all get used as I do my nails weekly... So pathetic I am!

Anywho! I'm looking for ideas on how to store them using minimal space, yet being functional. KWIM?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2008)

You've got way more than I do.

I keep mine in the medicine cabinet in my spare bathroom.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 26, 2008)

well, i have a 2 meters long closet, so i have space ! lol. anyway, i dedicated one drawer to my makeup stuff. i covered it to protect it from anything breaking or spilling. then i had those agnes b plastic cups (square) that i didn't use. i store about 3 to 5 nail polishes in each, depending on the size of the bottle.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 26, 2008)

you havem ore than I do but I keep mine in a basket in my bathroom closet...I think the closet is for towels but one row to towels the rest to beauty


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2008)

Where are you currently storing them?

I have nail polish carousels for my OPI polishes. This is a pic of the ones I have and they hold 30 polishes per carousel. (It also spins like a real carousel! hehe)






I also have just a regular nail polish stand, similar to this.






I then keep all these on a low shelf in my wardrobe. I then pull them out for when I have clients and they sit on the mani table.

I spose mine are more for aesthetics rather than storage, even though they double as both, if you have the room for stands, than go for it. Just thought I'd show you how I store mine.. I have stacks too!

Here's some more functional ideas. I know this is how some girls I studied nails with store theirs.

Nikki keeps hers standing upright in these type of boxes from Ikea. Then she just has them sitting in the bottom of a cupboard when she doesn't need them.






And Danni has hers in these style of boxes, also from Ikea.





though she now wants to get this one, so she can organise her polishes into colour groups.






Another girl from class used to store hers in something like this, amongst all her other nail products.






I hope you get some ideas from all that rambling!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where are you currently storing them?
I have nail polish carousels for my OPI polishes. This is a pic of the ones I have and they hold 30 polishes per carousel. (It also spins like a real carousel! hehe)

http://www.americanbeauty.com.au/cat...ratingRack.jpg

I also have just a regular nail polish stand, similar to this.

http://www.americanbeauty.com.au/cat...6PieceRack.jpg

I then keep all these on a low shelf in my wardrobe. I then pull them out for when I have clients and they sit on the mani table.

I spose mine are more for aesthetics rather than storage, even though they double as both, if you have the room for stands, than go for it. Just thought I'd show you how I store mine.. I have stacks too!

Here's some more functional ideas. I know this is how some girls I studied nails with store theirs.

Nikki keeps hers standing upright in these type of boxes from Ikea. Then she just has them sitting in the bottom of a cupboard when she doesn't need them.

http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/71853_PE187472_S3.jpg

And Danni has hers in these style of boxes, also from Ikea.

http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/35777_PE126675_S3.jpg

though she now wants to get this one, so she can organise her polishes into colour groups.

http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/35778_PE126676_S3.jpg

Another girl from class used to store hers in something like this, amongst all her other nail products.

http://www.tcinz.co.nz/images/A2DrawerStorage3.JPG

I hope you get some ideas from all that rambling!

Where did you get the carousel? I love it.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mari, I got it from a beauty supplier in Sydney. It was pricey..about $60, but it's sturdy and spins lol Plus it looks great on my mani table.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG! I LOVE the carousel! Too perfect! I love those IKEA storage boxes, which my friend houses her MU stash in. Alas, my nearest IKEA is like 3 hours away, and it costs more to have those shipped to me than to drive and get them


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awww that sucks then



Maybe you might be able to find something similar closer to home? Is your hubby handy...he could make you one? lol


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mari, I got it from a beauty supplier in Sydney. It was pricey..about $60, but it's sturdy and spins lol Plus it looks great on my mani table. hhhmmm I am gonna have to check on Ebay or maybe talk to my nail tech and see if she can hook me up.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww that sucks then



Maybe you might be able to find something similar closer to home? Is your hubby handy...he could make you one? lol My FIL works with wood, and so does a guy from work. Maybe I'll pester someone into it for an X-Mas gift LOL!


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to have about 80-90 bottles of nail polish when I lived in South Korea. I bought them all there. Then, I heard somewhere that some foreign countries used formaldehyde or something in their nail polish so I threw them all out.

Sucks too...after the exchange rate, they only cost me about 60 cents a bottle.

Now, I probably only own about 5 bottles, but I can't really wear too many colors because of my job. If I mark the cards on accident, I can get in trouble.


----------



## fawp (Jul 27, 2008)

This website has some great storage ideas. Containers, display boxes, racks...

Polish Racks

These are also really good for pigments.

60 BOTTLE POLISH RACK TABLE - $28.94


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This website has some great storage ideas. Containers, display boxes, racks...
Polish Racks

These are also really good for pigments.

60 BOTTLE POLISH RACK TABLE - $28.94

Thanks Abigail!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 28, 2008)

This is exactly where i keep my polishes:


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 28, 2008)

It's a great box Emily. Cute but practical! If I didn't already have the carousels I'd have mine in something like that. Gotta love Ikea


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 29, 2009)

old post but I think I want a nail polish rack. I figure if I can see what colors I have I will stop buying the same colors over and over again.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 30, 2009)

It does help! I know I have accidently doubled up on a few shades before. Being the nerd I am, I now have a spreadsheet. Including info like, brand, shade, collection... lol


----------



## Lucy (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL bec thats such a good idea! i might start doing that before i forget what all my opi minis are!

i just have mine in one of those storage boxes like you posted up there. i have one for opi and essie, one for drugstore.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a plastic thingie with drawers but Ive been eyeballing a wall mounted unit for awhile now...


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone know of an inexpensive nail polish rack? Im really on a tight budget. lol


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone know of an inexpensive nail polish rack? Im really on a tight budget. lol They have some on Trans Design if you look under polish racks. I also heard someone else say they used a wall spice rack for theirs which I thought was a great idea.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 4, 2009)

Leticia has an old spice rack she uses. Like Dalylah just said transdesign have them, so do head2toebeauty and I think maybe even 8ty8beauty might as well?


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I'm becoming a nail hoarder - I got into nails half a year ago and since then i've bought 40 - 50 (or possibly more) nail polishes! I think I'm crazy :X


----------



## fieryivy (Mar 20, 2010)

g'day ladies,

I'm Ivy, and i am a nail polish addict!

i hail from South Australia, Australia. and with thanks to my friend who runs a nail polish blog.

polish galore.com (no spaces for anyone interested)

I have become totally addicted to polish, prior to Krystal bringing her obsession to me, i used to paint my nails once a fortnight if i felt like it, Now i am doing a new mani every 2 days or so.

I have about 30 bottles of polish of all different brands, my fav being my newly acquired China Glaze sent to me from the USA.

However after a little web searching today, My fav to be is Aria by Zoya, (named for my daughter) and Ivy (named for me!) also by Zoya. But at $17 a bottle, its going to be a while off before i own them.

Anyways enough about me on my first post on this forum. I cant wait to read all about your nail polish tips and hints!


----------



## ally456 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Bec688 Can you please post a pic of your nail station table


----------



## ava53 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi ladies!  I'm new here and already enjoying the forum.  Wow! Great ideas on places to store nail polish.  I don't own nearly as much nail as some of you, but for my 10 bottles I keep them in my kitchen cabinet!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 3, 2011)

I built a shelf for my nail polishes in my bathroom. Now it's like a colorful decoration!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 3, 2011)

You can make your own if you're handy with power tools. I'll be making mine soon and once I do I'll post the dimensions of the unit along with what else I used to make it.


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 8, 2011)

I've always loved and owned a lot of nail polish, but since my friends got me to co-write a nail polish blog ( http://apolishedlife.blogspot.com ) I've become a full out polish-holic!  My friend keeps her polish drawers and in a rack like Bec688 posted above.  Right now I keep mine in plastic baskets, but I really want to get myself a rack one of these days!!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2011)

I have no idea how many polishes I have but I do know I have enough to fill six shoe boxes completely full.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 7, 2011)

You guys think 60 polishes is bad? I just passed the 400 mark. LOL.

Right now I have five plastic shoe-bin things, all are overflowing.

A lot of people in one of my Facebook groups have a ton of polish too, and they keep them in Helmers or in storage things they get from Michael's that're like the three drawer wooden version of Helmers(which are nicknamed Melmers).  I'm looking into the Melmer option, since there's no IKEA near me and I'm not paying 50 bucks for shipping.


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 7, 2011)

I just use a plastic bin from the dollar store. You can get them in all shapes and sizes that would fit anywhere, like under your bed or in your closet. And then you can arrange them by colour, not that I have enough to do this, haha.


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

omg girl i love your blog! im a nail polish haorder as well .n have u checked out opi holland collection? the colors r so cute

omg 400! wow i wish i had that i have like 80 lol

[multi-posts merged]


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2011)

I have around 250. I store them by color in a Melmer from Michaels. My melmer is getting full, so I think its time that I got rid of some.


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

really cool i think i saw those at micheals

wow. n hey did u get ure birchbox already?


----------



## Nevaeh (Nov 7, 2011)

I confess, i'm a nail polish hoarder 2, lol! I've only been addicted since May and as of today my collection totals 662. Since I don't really have the floor space for any type of cabinet storage I had to use my walls. I didn't want to spend a lot of money buying the many racks that I would need, so built them using form board and hot glue. Three have been mounted securely for 5 months and I recently made 3 more. I also store them in plastic shoe boxes.


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 7, 2011)

I have shelves on my walls and sort them by color on each shelf.


----------



## antonella (Nov 7, 2011)

oh like those shelves they have at the nail salons rigth ?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have shelves on my walls and sort them by color on each shelf.


Pictures! LOL


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 8, 2011)

I store them in one of the spare box I have. No spending on this.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

400!  OMG!  That's heaven and insanity rolled into 1!  I keep mine in a large tool box. I think I have around 80-100 but I've never counted.


----------



## Cinnamon Cocoa (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG, this is so cute and cost effective!!! I'd like to go through you polishes its like a museum!!! LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *Nevaeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I confess, i'm a nail polish hoarder 2, lol! I've only been addicted since May and as of today my collection totals 662. Since I don't really have the floor space for any type of cabinet storage I had to use my walls. I didn't want to spend a lot of money buying the many racks that I would need, so built them using form board and hot glue. Three have been mounted securely for 5 months and I recently made 3 more. I also store them in plastic shoe boxes.


----------



## antonella (Nov 8, 2011)

woww so many colors ! so preety


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 9, 2011)

I have mine in plastic shoebox type of things, but I have quite a few of them now, so am thinking about purchasing some sort of a cabinet from Ikea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 9, 2011)

Right now I am keeping them in a container in my makeup drawer but haven't got many since I have just started my collection.........


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Nevaeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...my collection totals 662.


 So what's your address again? LOL (J/K)


----------



## barefoothipmama (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm gonna check out the thrift stores around here and see if I can't score a spicr rack lol!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *barefoothipmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna check out the thrift stores around here and see if I can't score a spicr rack lol!


Check your local dollar store (if you have one). Sometimes they have $1 spice/bath racks there. I'm eyeing the swivel spice one from "As Seen on TV" but I don't want to pay $20 for it especially since it probably won't hold more than a dozen or so nail polishes.


----------



## Rubyblood (Sep 12, 2013)

I have over 300 bottles of polish I haven't counted them

 this is a video showing my entire collection that I had just at home I had more at work and then I have more for swap/giveaway I really want the ikea Alex but its over 580 to buy it and ship it to my house. Right now I have the shelf jammed packed (even more since this video) and the shelf I am using right now is one my old man found at a flea market for $10 and its actually a display case mounted on the wall without the plastic or glass in the door. I have no clue what to get I am trying to find something locally to use since shipping something in seems to be too expensive. I also don't have alot of space and anything I get has to fit in the bottom of my closet.


----------



## leah970 (Oct 4, 2013)

I bought a giant tackle box, it has spacers so I can organize as needed. It is huge. I must have 50 bottles, plus numerous files and nail stickers. Love it. Its a biggie but works perfect!!!


----------



## leah970 (Oct 4, 2013)

Love that!


----------



## myzeri (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never counted how many I have (but it's a lot, lol). I'm going through right now and using all of my polishes for the next umpteenth months. I'm on a no-buy til I finish.

I have 2 acrylic wall holder things that you see in salons (each holds about 106 nail polishes... and they're chock full). I also have 3 paint trays with little trays in them that I got at the dollar store that I use as under bed storage, also a big plastic container (that used to house pretzels) and a bag about half full of left overs that I need to store in my overflowing bins.

I don't know if that makes any sense? I can take pictures of the paint tray/bin things tonight if anyone wants to see.


----------



## splash79 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a modest amount of polish (roughly 60 or so) and recently outgrew my storage method, which was basically a decorative shoebox.  My husband wanted an excuse to buy a new saw, so he got a table saw and I got a wall rack.  A win-win for both of us!  It's big enough for twice the polish number I currently have and has adjustable shelves, which is nice.


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a TON which is especially scary since until about a year and a half ago, I had one bottle.  I have on Julep's Brandt right now and felt so proud of myself that I was using a color for at least the 2nd or 3rd time.  I really shouldn't buy any polishes for years and I could still probably not dent them.  Instead, I ordered a Deborah Lippmann Big Bang collection and Butter London's Disco Biscuit with the 20% Sephora code.  

I hang my head in shame.


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm heading to Ikea this weekend to get this: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40107872/


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

I have two Helmers:  One silver-gray and one red.  If they came in more colors, I would have more.  I'm not a fan of white.  Or yellow, which they don't have anymore, but even when they did, I wasn't interested.  But green and/or blue?  In a heartbeat, even if I didn't need any more polish storage.


----------



## Colouratura (Nov 15, 2013)

Yay.  Fellow polish hoarders.   I've always loved polish but only started collecting around Nov 2012.  Since then I've acquired over 350.  I used to store them under my futon in dollar store baskets.

The nearest Ikea is a 20 hour drive away and shipping fees are hideous so I bought one of the Michael's Craft store versions of the Helmer.  The only caution is to be careful when you pull out the drawers as they can easily slide out of the brackets holding the drawers in place if you don't keep a hand under the drawer to support it.   I can get around 300 polishes in those three drawers.   There's usually a 50% off coupon in Michaels flyers which makes them pretty cost effective.


----------



## Iheartmakeup11 (Nov 18, 2013)

I store mine on a nail polish rack.  Its the most efficient way to store them and you can see each and every polish without digging through a drawer or container full of them.  I have 3 racks each holding 90 aprox.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 18, 2013)

I have somewhere between 500-600.  I save up my swagbucks and buy the acrylic racks on amazon.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VN31JO/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 

I have 4 of them now and one my husband built for me but I still need a couple more.  I was talking to my husband about coming up with a permanent solution and we have an idea that if he builds it, would really do the trick.  We're in the process of redoing the whole house with new paint, trim and window coverings so I just might get it since he's got his motivation on.


----------

